# myrtle beach in june



## kbgamecock (Oct 28, 2009)

Will be coming down to MB the second week in June this year instead of May and was just wondering if the fishing is still pretty good during that time or will it be too hot by then. I plan on surfishing regardless but was just wondering if anyone has recalled having pretty good luck in June. I will be fishing early in morning and at night due to everyone on the beach. I would hate to peg someone with about 3oz of lead during the day and I think some of those people that walk the beach during the day need a guide stick like a blind person because some dont comprehend a rod sticking 10ft in the air with line going to the ocean and just walk all in to your stuff. I will be down at Lakewood and I know that area of the beach is not the best but after Ive done had a few Im not getting behind the wheel to go fish somewhere else. Just curious, not looking for any secret spots or anything


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

As the sun goes down, the crowd thins, but the percentage of drunken idiots goes up. Always keep this in mind when you're fishing a touristy beach.

Best fishing time would be right before first light to about 9am, I would guess.


As far at June goes, summer is hit-or-miss in my experience. I've seen a spectacular bite in the dead of summer, and on the flip side have had to work damn hard to catch a few stray fish.


----------



## kbgamecock (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. In the years past Ive always fished early in the morning or waited till around 9 that night to go out there. Im wondering if any mullet will be around that time of year. I know I wouldnt catch any in cast net where Im at but was hoping Perrys may have some


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

Are you staying at Lakewood?? If so then take a castnet with you or buy one there. 6' diameter would be nice. Go to Bucaneer Bay over the bridge and work the shore line for mullet. Have had good success catching them there. You could even go behind the hoses on the left before the bridge. Once in a while you may pull up a blue crab. 5" between the eyes and it's a keeper. You can also fish for flounder there. You'd be surprised as to the sizes they get. A carolina slip rig with mullet is the key with a float attached. You will have to deal with the pesky crabs stealing them at times. When the wind is really blowing on the ocean you can go there. I use to stay at Lakewood but no more. When they imposed a $25 admin fee I said goodbye. Already too high for "camping" and parted ways. At MB State Park now and love it. Surf fish or fish the pier ($4) a win-win situation. Good Luck while you're there..........
Kim:fishing:


----------



## oden (Jan 23, 2012)

I have to say i agree with picesman. MB State Park is nice and I feel like you have less problem people. I would have to say if you get out early and setup I haven't had too many problems with other people setting up near me on the beach. If they see all my fishing gear they usually stay a bit off. Don't know may just be where I set up usually.


----------



## kbgamecock (Oct 28, 2009)

Are you talking about the pond that is right there by Pirateland. We normally stay down there by the creek that seperates Lakewood and Pirateland and I have fished that pond for some flounder. Have caught a few but nothing to brag about really. I know there are mullet in that pond and creek but are you talking about the pond near the campstore and putt putt course. Ive never thrown the net in there because I figured all of those ponds were fresh water


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

If you are staying at Lakewood there are 2 ponds. Following the creek up from the ocean to the 1st pond. You can fish there but usually get eels. Go over the bridge and you'll see a much much bigger pond. Has a pinic table(s) there too. That's Buccaneer Bay. Remember you are on the Grand Strand. When you come rt 501 or rt 544 over the big bridges and see the water, that is the Intracoastal Waterway. Brackish to salt water. That's the water in the 2 ponds I mentioned above. Castnet for mullet there or fish for flounder. <<<<<Buc Bay. Hope this helps. Also fishing is generally better out from the creek where it enters the ocean. Good Luck....................
Kim:fishing:


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Piscesman is correct in saying that is brackish water in there (the whole thing in both campgrounds). There is a little gate at the bottom of the bridge on the Lakewood side that allows saltwater to feed up on that side, and there is a little gate there on the Pirateland side at the chapel that allows saltwater to feed up on that side. During the fall when I was a teenager, we used to lift up that gate in preparation for the spot runs (ha), and I've seen people wading around beside that bridge to lift the gate underneath it on the Lakewood side. Eventually, of course, someone comes along and closes it. All those lakes are connected with gates that way. The fresh water comes from two sources that I am aware of and possibly more, one being a spring from up toward the State Park (in Danman's backyard, so to speak, quite possibly the same spring that feeds the big lake in that mobile home park across the road from the SPark) and the other being a spring that feeds in directly across the road from the Pirateland entrance on 17. Many years back, we used to bream fish there on the west side of 17; it used to be about three feet deep and meandered like a creek to the tile under the highway. They put in a putt putt course and filled in a lot of it back in the 80s, but it still feeds through there, to my knowledge. That water comes in and fills that lake at the Pirateland office, which is connected to Buccaneer Bay.

If they're around, you can catch flounder in the "big lake" (Buccaneer Bay) between the two campgrounds, and you can catch a largemouth bass or a catfish on the next cast. The flounder in there can be pretty aggressive at times and will hit purple or blue worms or even dark rooster tail spinners (I always did best with 1/4 or 3/8 oz purple, gold blade), used to kill *KILL* them in there back in the day when jonboats were "legal" in there. If you're having a tough time netting enough mullet, chum them in with bread. You're apt to get some spot and pinfish or even bream in your net as well. The channel running straight from the ocean is known for eels, some of them quite large, but I've caught blues, small puppy drum, and flounder in that channel, too. You can catch black drum occasionally in those lakes, too, but they are few and far between. If the finger mullet are in the surf then, you want to get down there where that channel comes in about an hour before high tide and fish about an hour or so after the tide goes back down. That is, go down there if there is water going in and out of there and fish it if there is. Cast straight out past those rocks and toward the Pirateland side if you can because the little rock line is a bit longer on the Lakewood side (or was the last time I was there). The larger fish will be chasing the smaller fish as they come out of that channel once the water is deep enough for them to swim all the way out. That's the key as the surf is pretty flat in there. There used to be enough water running in that channel all the way to the breakers (even at low tide) that I would put a stake in the ground and tie off the inside of my minnow bucket and let the water run through it and never worry about the minnows dying. Now, there's just not that much water coming in and out of there.

I used to surf fish down there at that channel at high tide quite a bit on the Pirateland side, but they put in those damned dunes, and if the tide gets very high, it's easy to get trapped in there.

Good luck, and keep us posted.


----------



## kbgamecock (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks I always fish in that pond when Im down there and I actually fish the area in the surf where the water comes out. Havent had too much luck other than some sharks at night but did manage a couple flounders in the pond, nothing to brag about but I was always using mud minnows and I know if you can get your hand on some live finger mullet that would probally be the ticket.


----------

